# Show me your, Bicolors! ??



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

This thread is for showing your bicolor GSD, this is mine (Chloe) 3 months ago to now. She's 6 months old.








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]



:gsdhead:


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Chloe is very pretty. You might find thought that as she matures she actually turns out to be a saddle back black and tan. Either way she is a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

robk said:


> Chloe is very pretty. You might find thought that as she matures she actually turns out to be a saddle back black and tan. Either way she is a very beautiful girl.



Actually, both of her parents are just black and tan, they aren't saddle backs. So I'm pretty sure she won't be one, but I could be wrong. Thanks! ?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Maci


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Bella67 said:


> Actually, both of her parents are just black and tan, they aren't saddle backs. So I'm pretty sure she won't be one, but I could be wrong. Thanks! &#55357;&#56842;


I actually meant to say blanket back, not saddle back. Either way, she is very pretty.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Aurora v Eichenluft


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...728293.-2207520000.1413923080.&type=3&theater


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

robk said:


> I actually meant to say blanket back, not saddle back. Either way, she is very pretty.


Okay I see where your coming from now, Maci is pretty too.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ty.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

holland said:


> Aurora v Eichenluft
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...728293.-2207520000.1413923080.&type=3&theater


The eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Anja v Gebirgshaus

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...728293.-2207520000.1413923240.&type=3&theater


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Bella67 said:


> The eyes are gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

*My Bi-color "Ruger"*

Not the best pictures, but here's my boy "Ruger" since he was a little pup!

enjoy!

he also has an instagram and always welcome fellow GSD/Dog fans to follow @roorootheasshole ---don't question the name haha


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is my bi-color girl


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

great looking pups keep em coming!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Della I am told shes bi color


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Della has too much brown on her to be a bi. She's adorable!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

My bi-color baby Nemesis! She looks almost all black in her new pictures! sorry quality stinks on my phone! LOL
14 weeks @ work with mommy!

She is all legs!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Della has too much brown on her to be a bi. She's adorable!


Darn I feel sheepish...lol. My fault then, maybe subconsciously I needed to have someone smooze over her with me lmaooo thank you Jane!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think she is adorable. I bet she'll stay a blanket.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Bella67: your Chole is a beautiful Black and Tan Look a the picture of Maci- she is a classic bi-color. Notice how the black goes down the legs. Bi-colors fur over the toes look like they are painted black


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf looks bi-color (I think), the undercoat is a strong brown in the hip area

Sorry, not a pic, had a video

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204284106321886&l=2703829153532771277


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> Bella67: your Chole is a beautiful Black and Tan Look a the picture of Maci- she is a classic bi-color. Notice how the black goes down the legs. Bi-colors fur over the toes look like they are painted black


Yeah, I was just thinking she was bicolored because of her parents (below)


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Athena'sMom said:


> My bi-color baby Nemesis! She looks almost all black in her new pictures! sorry quality stinks on my phone! LOL
> 14 weeks @ work with mommy!
> 
> She is all legs!


Wow she's dark! She's a beauty! You work at the pet hotel at Petsmart? I recognize the design. If not, it looks pretty darn similar! The one I worked at would never let the employees bring our dogs! I'm glad I can take my boy to work with me at my current job even if I dont throw him in play group too often. Certain regulars I don't want him in with. :crazy:


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

Bella67~ Chloe's mother is definately a bi-color but her father is a black and tan. Looks as though she took after her father! 

Another question~ Are the spikes on the male's collar (the pic with him laying down) real photoshopped?! They look HUGE! I've never seen spikes that big on a collar. Sure I've seen LGD's with handmade spiked collars for actual defense when fighting off predators but never in a "commercial" brand. I'm just curious, I'm sure if there is a want, then they make them.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Woah. That's one interesting collar.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> Wow she's dark! She's a beauty! You work at the pet hotel at Petsmart? I recognize the design. If not, it looks pretty darn similar! The one I worked at would never let the employees bring our dogs! I'm glad I can take my boy to work with me at my current job even if I dont throw him in play group too often. Certain regulars I don't want him in with. :crazy:


Yes I work at Petsmart. I can bring her with me. I have to make a reservation, and pay just like every other customer who drop their pets off while at work. My unaltered male Sinister is my only dog that can not come with me to work but I bring the pup for socialization and only occasionally take Athena when she is clingy and I think she needs a day with mommy.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My girl Jada!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> Bella67~ Chloe's mother is definately a bi-color but her father is a black and tan. Looks as though she took after her father!
> 
> Another question~ Are the spikes on the male's collar (the pic with him laying down) real photoshopped?! They look HUGE! I've never seen spikes that big on a collar. Sure I've seen LGD's with handmade spiked collars for actual defense when fighting off predators but never in a "commercial" brand. I'm just curious, I'm sure if there is a want, then they make them.



Yeah I honestly don't know where the breeder got the spikes from, Ive never asked. I've never seen that size at the pet store he could've made them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"my" new guy!

Cash aka E? v Starkenhund.....

He is a grandson of Furious v Wolfstraum, and great grandson of Basha! (Bianka v Spitzbubezwinger) He is a real cutie, a medium sized bi (I think he will stay that way) and a little firecracker!










Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks pretty intense Lee!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

LOL He is a toy hoarder....that box was full of toys....he already had a half dozen dog and cat toys on teh dog bed when he caught sight of the box! He is learning to be a house dog and have manners LOL LOL LOL and be nice with the cats.

Lee


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> "my" new guy!
> 
> Cash aka E? v Starkenhund.....
> 
> ...




He looks as though he is plotting something lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

oh he probably was....he always is! He was kenneled most of his life and as a result is a total whirlwind in the house.....counter surfing, gathering anything he can get in his mouth and depositing it in a pile on the dog bed....annoying the cats, who are not afraid of dogs and just ignore or spit at him for being rude....caught him carrying a bread knife he got out of the dish strainer the other day....he is constantly plotting something! He thinks his name is "NOOOO! leave it!"

Lee


----------



## poo1223 (Jan 3, 2015)

You guys have nice dogs very dark. I got myself a dog a while back a nice dark one that i thought was going to stay dark (thats what the breeder told.me when i got her) but shes getting lighter everyday(started losing the black as a young pup) Shes now over a year old. Such a ripoff.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

poo1223 said:


> You guys have nice dogs very dark. I got myself a dog a while back a nice dark one that i thought was going to stay dark (thats what the breeder told.me when i got her) but shes getting lighter everyday(started losing the black as a young pup) Shes now over a year old. Such a ripoff.


Most all GSD pups with the exception of sable start out dark and then lighten. Did you not see the parents or pedigree to know what your pup may turn out to look like? I hope you still love your puppy regardless.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Beautiful dogs guys!

Bicolors are gorgeous! I have always loved the penciled toes!! 

Zelda is a blanket back, which sometimes gets confused with bicolor.  

I do love most of the patterns/colors GSD's comes in though.. :gsdhead:


----------

